# Feedback on Geofman Test E ??  Do all the amps look shotty like this?



## blergs. (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys, 
Just wanted some feedback on these Geofmans.
A lot say they are good and a lot say they seem poor quality.
I know for HG test i expect consistency in amps and the whole product.
well these amps I got all differ in size around the neck, to me that says poor quality. is this just how Geofmans are?
other bayer or omnadrens all look THE SAME.  ill get 50 omnadren and EVERYONE looks the same.

So when I say these it made me wonder.

Thanks for any feedback on these 
here is pic:


----------



## blergs. (Jan 7, 2013)

bump


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jan 7, 2013)

People say they are like that and they are gtg, Crazy huh? I mean years ago if you showed me amps like those Id have thought you were showing me fakes. People say they are good though. I have never used them.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 7, 2013)

poor quality for sure! its why they are cheap..but nobody want to buy it and sale it!


----------



## blergs. (Jan 8, 2013)

well seems like it may be normal for the variation on these amps, judging from feedback I'm getting on a couple forums.

Still if ANYONE has any OP to add I would like to hear it, specially if you have any exp with these Geofmans. 


cheers


----------



## blergs. (Jan 9, 2013)

Someone here must have used these no?


----------



## blergs. (Jan 13, 2013)

bump


----------



## Grozny (Jan 14, 2013)

blergs. said:


> Hey guys,
> Just wanted some feedback on these Geofmans.
> A lot say they are good and a lot say they seem poor quality.
> I know for HG test i expect consistency in amps and the whole product.
> ...




Geofman is legit pharma house from pakistan they produce for decades a quality  testo enan in 100 and 250mg.  Now when we look at these amps its more than obvious that those one are counterfeit or copied deal. If u received your oman from the same source i more than sure that your  omna are also a counterfeit.

Copies are usually g2g little bit underdosed but g2g.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 15, 2013)

grozny said:


> geofman is legit pharma house from pakistan they produce for decades a quality  testo enan in 100 and 250mg.  Now when we look at these amps its more than obvious that those one are counterfeit or copied deal. If u received your oman from the same source i more than sure that your  omna are also a counterfeit.
> 
> Copies are usually g2g little bit underdosed but g2g.





*big big true!
Some sources do it..mixx real amps with fakes so they can sale 5-6$ amp  if fake is under 1$ *


----------



## blergs. (Jan 15, 2013)

Grozny said:


> Geofman is legit pharma house from pakistan they produce for decades a quality  testo enan in 100 and 250mg.  Now when we look at these amps its more than obvious that those one are counterfeit or copied deal. If u received your oman from the same source i more than sure that your  omna are also a counterfeit.
> 
> Copies are usually g2g little bit underdosed but g2g.



thing is amps from 3rd world country's can vary and still be legit.
I have seen them, box UV auth stamp on it and everything all legit, yet amps where not all exactly the same.
Im just used to NOT 3rd world places maybe?

My source has a pharma licence and gets them from the makers and only sells HG test, been around for years too. 
I dont think they are fake. 
Just curious on exp with them and if others also had the amp differences.

seems normal for a few brands but not most big names like bayer.

anyway I am greatful for any feed back


ps. my omnas are 100% legit. I know.  (i got box, book, amps everything) on top of amp looks for the brand are 100%.

just piss's me off to see QA in the makers house not being stricter and putting out with so much difference.


----------



## Grozny (Jan 16, 2013)

blergs. said:


> thing is amps from 3rd world country's can vary and still be legit.
> I have seen them, box UV auth stamp on it and everything all legit, yet amps where not all exactly the same.
> Im just used to NOT 3rd world places maybe?
> 
> ...




Actually when u have a real deal shape dont change at much even from 3rd world country's, just check WP sustanon from India each amps is same. Box and papers dont mean nothing today its easy to copies any product from the market.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 6, 2013)

Grozny said:


> Actually when u have a real deal shape dont change at much even from 3rd world country's, just check WP sustanon from India each amps is same. Box and papers dont mean nothing today its easy to copies any product from the market.



we are talking high temp glass being sealed, not a cast you fill with glass that would always be the same.
yes i have got amps from other places that where all the same for other brands, but for these it just seems to be how the maker lets them go.  rather have that then fake GOOD looking bayer amps which are flooding market.

yes but for GEOFMAN this IS normal for the brand.  if a brand like omnadren is always perfect then there is a bunch of odd looking amps then i can see that. but if been doing research and even years back these geofman look like this, my guy has a pharma lic and get from maker.

I am wondering more on quality NOT if real ro fake, I know they are real.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 6, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> poor quality for sure! its why they are cheap..but nobody want to buy it and sale it!




At least its HG....   

alot of people actually like these and many more are now selling them.


----------

